# Saginaw Bay Outing



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Who's up for a summer outing on the bay? I was thinking late July or August. We could launch from either Hoyles or Au Gres. Perhaps it would be best to plan on a Saturday, and keep Sunday open in case Saturday is blow day.


----------



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

I am in if you are planning on an outing. Let me know on the details.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

If I can catch a ride I'm all in.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Same here I'm in if we get a day that doesn't blow.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in if there is still more room. Since this is in my neck of the woods maybe we can cook up some of those fish that we catch at my house for dinner before some people have to make the long trip home again. 

Rich


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I would be interested in this also.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

O.K., I'll play


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

im there..... granted i get the floor back in my boat:yikes:


----------

